# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) شروحات :  frp tecno cx

## asaad wahsh

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم احباب المنتدي الكرام اليوم لدينا تجربه جديده مع عملاق البوكسات_ __ *الصينيه * _  NCK BOX
بعد فشل كل البوكسات لازاله frp tecno cx
تماما _ _ في ثواني قليله وبكل
سهوله  _ تقبلوا تحياتي والي اللقاء
في موضوع اخر
بحول الله

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور لعرض التجربه يا برنس
تنم التقييم
+++++*

----------

